# My first year with an Islamorada 18



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Too bad your photos are not showing up.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Yeah, @jtrev3 just stick the photos on ur phone and upload to the site. Very easy to do. Would really like to see the older photo mentioned in ur post!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait.... I'm smelling damage control here!


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

That 12-degrees puts the Chittum and Waterman in different classes, but this is a very interesting read. Thank you for putting your thoughts together and sharing this info!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Jtrev3 I appreciate your sharing your opinions! Great comparison between three great skiffs.

I was expecting more speed out of the Chittum with that 60, do you have it propped for great hole shot?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I'd like to see those pictures of the first flats boat


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

permitchaser said:


> I'd like to see those pictures of the first flats boat


Maybe somebody can help me get my pics posted. I set up a Microskiff media account and have the pics there. I can see them. When I set up the media account I put "private" access. How do I change this to "public"??
Any help will be appreciated!


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

Fritz said:


> Jtrev3 I appreciate your sharing your opinions! Great comparison between three great skiffs.
> 
> I was expecting more speed out of the Chittum with that 60, do you have it propped for great hole shot?


It's more than that. I made a huge error and bought a big-foot. I would expect more with the correct lower unit.


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)

not2shabby said:


> That 12-degrees puts the Chittum and Waterman in different classes, but this is a very interesting read. Thank you for putting your thoughts together and sharing this info!


Agreed. I don't know of another 12 degree that will pole in the same water as a Waterman.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for telling us petty and irrelevant microskiffers about your overpriced skiff. Not sure I could have made it through the day not knowing what the best skiff builder skiff means to you. Hey I got an idea how about building a skiff a regular Joe could afford even though I wouldn't buy one just because of who built it.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks for telling us petty and irrelevant microskiffers about your overpriced skiff. Not sure I could have made it through the day not knowing what the best skiff builder skiff means to you. Hey I got an idea how about building a skiff a regular Joe could afford even though I wouldn't buy one just because of who built it.


Did someone pee in your cheerios this morning?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

mosquitolaGOON said:


> Did someone pee in your cheerios this morning?


I don't eat cheerios.


----------



## vantagefish (Jul 16, 2014)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I don't eat cheerios.


Why so negative? I thought it was an interesting and informative read.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Curious as to why he even chose to write the review if this website is irrelevant that's all. This is the guy who shows up at the ramp with a new boat and truck and thinks he's better than everyone else because he has said boat and truck that's all. And for anyone thinking this is jealousy it's not I prefer to have 2 boats a truck and Jeep instead of spending 70 thousand on a boat.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

curious about you weighing 2 skiffs. so did you drive onto the scale, then go launch the boat and drive back onto the scale to weigh the trailer and deduct the trailer weight? So 4 trips to the scale? 



jtrev3 said:


> View media item 2031I shy away from social media. At times I find it entertaining and informative but mostly petty and irrelevant. Same with MicroSkiff, yet it is the place to post my thoughts and comparisons on three great skiffs. From what I have seen, a few of you will want to argue with me about whatever. I am not interested. I do this just to pass along a little experience. That said, I will attempt to give you my perspective as an owner of the new Chittum Snake Bight 12 degree.
> 
> 
> First a little history: A Florida native, I grew up on an island and started fishing about 60 years ago. One of the pictures posted is of my stepfather with Capt. Bill Curtis (and a beautiful bonefish) that I took in 1967 while fishing the radio flat off Key Biscayne. I have been told that the platform in the background is the prototype of the poling platform developed by Curtis, Hewes and others and the basis of which we now all enjoy. I built my first flats boat in 1987, bought a Hewes 18’ Lappy in 1996, a Waterman 18 tunnel in 2002 and a 2004 Marquesa in 2009. My Chittum was first launched on October 27, 2016 and now has 135 hours on the 60 HP Suzuki. Just a note that both HBBW skiffs were built prior to current ownership. Most of my fishing is for reds, except for tarpon season. I trailer to the keys once or twice a year and the LA marsh two or three times. I prefer to flyfish.
> ...


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Curious as to why he even chose to write the review if this website is irrelevant that's all.


You already know the answer to this question. At least he didn't try to tell us that Chittum has the patent on spray rails. I can live with the proselytizing as long as the accusations of theft stop.

Let's take a moment to recognize that the OP took the extra time to make sure he tagged this thread with "hells bay" just incase anyone who was interested in a hells bay does not miss the review of this ugly chittum.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks for telling us petty and irrelevant microskiffers about your overpriced skiff. Not sure I could have made it through the day not knowing what the best skiff builder skiff means to you. Hey I got an idea how about building a skiff a regular Joe could afford even though I wouldn't buy one just because of who built it.


i really don't understand the resentment just because someone can buy a nice skiff.

thought it was a good review and an interesting read.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jsnipes said:


> i really don't understand the resentment just because someone can buy a nice skiff.
> 
> thought it was a good review and an interesting read.


No resentment it's the entitlement that these people feel you can't tell me you have never seen it at a ramp or tackle shop. If you don't see by his first statement of the entitlement I don't know what to tell you. He can bash hells


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Hells bay but I can't bash him c'mon man.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jsnipes said:


> thought it was a good review and an interesting read.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)

I personally think his boats are overpriced from seeing one in person. The deck looks to plain for it to be a 60 or 70 thousand dollar boat. Who knows I could be wrong, must be the fancy spray rails.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Good seeing a perspective between the different boats. But yeah, definitely started off on the wrong foot. Drop the first paragraph and the last one and it's a useful post. And get the pics working.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

so you're telling me that when I pull up at the ramp with my new range rover and chittum skiff I should be smiling and saying hello to everyone?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

oh damn, I was dreaming. I have a Tacoma and a 16 year old boat...


----------



## jtrev3 (Sep 26, 2014)




----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

It's a shame Chittum didn't hire Chris Morejohn when they designed the profile of the skiff...the proportions look wonky. 

It's just not a good looking skiff IMO.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

devrep said:


> oh damn, I was dreaming. I have a Tacoma and a 16 year old boat...


Tacomas are for Loooooosers!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> ...spending 70 thousand on a boat.


He isn't reviewing the original $70k Islamorada 18. He has the Snake Bight edition that was supposed to be $45k, with deliveries starting in Fall 2015.

I was considering buying one, and started a thread about it in Spring 2015.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/chittum-islamorada-18-vs-hb-marquesa.31779/


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> He isn't reviewing the original $70k Islamorada 18. He has the Snake Bight edition that was supposed to be $45k, with deliveries starting in Fall 2015.
> 
> I was considering buying one, and started a thread about it in Spring 2015.
> 
> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/chittum-islamorada-18-vs-hb-marquesa.31779/


I don't care if it is 45 bucks. The builder has no class maybe he should take a book from East Cape,Ankona,Beavertail just build boats and don't talk trash about other builders pretty simple.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Tacomas are for Loooooosers!


Sure that tacoma will be on the road 20 year's from now when some of them pos domestic trucks are long gone.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Thanks for telling us petty and irrelevant microskiffers about your overpriced skiff. Not sure I could have made it through the day not knowing what the best skiff builder skiff means to you. Hey I got an idea how about building a skiff a regular Joe could afford even though I wouldn't buy one just because of who built it.


It's pretty sad when a guy can't write a review without being completely bashed by idiots. You are the epitome of why people dislike this site. The guy wasn't bashing other skiffs or over promoting his own, but yet here we are again spreading negativity. If you don't like Chittum skiffs, create a separate thread. You and your sour ass friends can complain there.

For the record, Chittum skiffs are around 50k, which only showcases your absolute ignorance. But... but... George Sawley is classless and talks smack. Who gives a f**k, don't fish with him.

My advice for you...
- find a new fishing forum
- get a better job
- take your thumb out your ass


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> It's pretty sad when a guy can't write a review without being completely bashed by idiots. You are the epitome of why people dislike this site. The guy wasn't bashing other skiffs or over promoting his own, but yet here we are again spreading negativity. If you don't like Chittum skiffs, create a separate thread. You and your sour ass friends can complain there.
> 
> For the record, Chittum skiffs are around 50k, which only showcases your absolute ignorance. But... but... George Sawley is classless and talks smack. Who gives a f**k, don't fish with him.
> 
> ...


First thing is I enjoy this forum and will give you my comments whether you like them or no second thing is I am a licensed contractor in Florida which means I had to pass a state test which puts me way smarter than your dumb ass and last of maybe you should get Hals rooster out of your mouth. So f off


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> First thing is I enjoy this forum and will give you my comments whether you like them or no second thing is I am a licensed contractor in Florida which means I had to pass a state test which puts me way smarter than your dumb ass and last of maybe you should get Hals rooster out of your mouth. So f off


Thank you for confirming your stupidity. Your short, ignorant ass needs to take an English class. My five-year-old can construct better sentences than you.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

FlyCoast said:


> It's pretty sad when a guy can't write a review without being completely bashed by idiots.


If you think this was intended to be an honest review of a boat, you should consult your 5 year old to get an explanation you can understand.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> If you think this was intended to be an honest review of a boat, you should consult your 5 year old to get an explanation you can understand.



You're completely missing the point. It's ok. I know you're a little slow.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> Thank you for confirming your stupidity. Your short, ignorant ass needs to take an English class. My five-year-old can construct better sentences than you.


Definitely not stupid as I said licensed Florida contractor which means I passed a State test and a business test. So why don't you go to your 10 dollar an hour job driving the Port a potty truck loser.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Definitely not stupid as I said licensed Florida contractor which means I passed a State test and a business test. So why don't you go to your 10 dollar an hour job driving the Port a potty truck loser.


Haha, my mind is blown. Please keep the burns coming. I passed a state test and a business test... haha. I'd love to hear where you went to college. 

In all seriousness, you've made my day.


----------



## Whenlifegivesyoulemons (Jul 6, 2016)

Guys, I haven't posted on this site once, but I gotta let you know something... IF YOU DONT OWN A CHITTUM YOURE DEFINETLY NOT GONNA CATCH A DAMN FISH IN ANY OTHER SKIFF. JUST MY 2 CENTS AFTER GROWING UP IN FLORIDA FOR THE LAST 60 YEARS. ITS TOTALLY WORTH YOUR YEARS SALARY TO OWN ONE. I MEAN ITS SIMPLE, GET YOUR HOUSE FORECLOSED AND DONT PAY ANY OF YOUR OTHER BILLS BECAUSE WHO THE EFF CARES... I HAVE A CHITTUM. DAMN RIGHT, THIS BOAT AND ITS DEADRISE HAS ME SITTING HIGHER THAN MY 2 STORY HOUSE. NAME A HB THAT CAN DO THAT.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

This thread has more drama than my high school's production of South Pacific.


----------



## CodyW (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bunch of whiney ass crybabies. Once again...is this facebook or a skiff forum? I missed the last two days because I was fishing on my POS Maverick. I wish I had a real skiff so I could catch more fish...


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bunch of whiney ass crybabies. Once again...is this facebook or a skiff forum? I missed the last two days because I was fishing on my POS Maverick. I wish I had a real skiff so I could catch more fish...


Your in Texas so you can catch them without a Chittam skiff there just not in Florida.


----------



## Rene Delgado (Mar 22, 2016)

Not trying to high jack this thread but do you guys think I should get a Mercury or Yamaha?


----------



## Whenlifegivesyoulemons (Jul 6, 2016)

Rene Delgado said:


> Not trying to high jack this thread but do you guys think I should get a Mercury or Yamaha?


for your chittum you probably wanna go with the merc I heard they're more reliable


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Hey guys, how many cows do you calve annually?

I've been clicking 1,000 plus.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

FlyCoast said:


> You're completely missing the point. It's ok. I know you're a little slow.


Now I like a little friendly shit talking more than most people, but you're going to have to do better than just calling me slow to goad me into an argument. However, I will say that a lot of people here are growing pretty tired of Chittum annoying the hell out of people. There is not a SINGLE boat builder who goes around tagging posts with other manufacturers for the sole purpose of stirring shit. They even have employees who go around social media accusing people of stealing spray rail designs. If you're half as smart as you think you are, you can not possibly believe these antics do not negatively impact sales.

So you can call me stupid, slow, poor, whatever. Just recognize that the men and women who built every single skiff on this board, not named chittum, do not come here and a call out others. There is only one company who act like children. That company is Chittum skiffs. There are no others.

If you want to defend them, that's on you. Maybe if you're so goddamn smart, you should lead by example and be better than Chittum.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Bunch of whiney ass crybabies. Once again...is this facebook or a skiff forum? I missed the last two days because I was fishing on my POS Maverick. I wish I had a real skiff so I could catch more fish...


Haha, you fish a Maverick. Loser...


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Now I like a little friendly shit talking more than most people, but you're going to have to do better than just calling me slow to goad me into an argument. However, I will say that a lot of people here are growing pretty tired of Chittum annoying the hell out of people. There is not a SINGLE boat builder who goes around tagging posts with other manufacturers for the sole purpose of stirring shit. They even have employees who go around social media accusing people of stealing spray rail designs. If you're half as smart as you think you are, you can not possibly believe these antics do not negatively impact sales.
> 
> So you can call me stupid, slow, poor, whatever. Just recognize that the men and women who built every single skiff on this board, not named chittum, do not come here and a call out others. There is only one company who act like children. That company is Chittum skiffs. There are no others.
> 
> If you want to defend them, that's on you. Maybe if you're so goddamn smart, you should lead by example and be better than Chittum.


Haha, I wasn't talking smack. I was simply stating facts. 

I'll reiterate my previous statement, "you're missing the point". I was defending a guy for writing a review. Was it honest? Maybe, but I don't really care either way. I'm just tired of seeing keyboard warriors bash people for giving their opinions. 

For the record, I don't own a chittum or like the way they market themselves, but I'm not going to hate somebody for buying one. That's like everyone hating Americans because they dislike Trump. 

Does this make any sense to you? Feel free to PM me.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

FlyCoast said:


> I'll reiterate my previous statement, "you're missing the point". I was defending a guy for writing a review. Was it honest? Maybe, but I don't really care either way. I'm just tired of seeing keyboard warriors bash people for giving their opinions.


This is what we call "talking out of both sides of your mouth."


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

I learned something from this thread and quite frankly, it is damned tragic and very disappointing to say the least.

Smackdaddy has gone totally soft. Yes Its True. For quite some time I thought he might be faking it and setting up for an edgy old school outburst or a bantz sneak attack. But no, ever since he got that "POS Maverick tunnel skiff" as he refers to it, he literally just wants to get along with other humans. Yep, those days of glorious bantz are over, gone, finis' and we are left with a kinder and gentler poster, a smacklessdaddy if you will.... Perhaps if he got a meaner skiff, say one of those, naa, never mind. Its hopeless. And he never even reached his prime. I had big hopes that FlyCoast might take up the mantle- but dammit, now even he just wants to get along and rationalize... so frustrating. And to think someone might have the gall to brag about calving- hey, just grow the steaks, ok bud.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

We need a good flame war.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> This is what we call "talking out of both sides of your mouth."


This is what we call, "being fucking retarded"....


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> This is what we call, "being fucking retarded"....


You truly are an idiot. Read the first paragraph of the original post moron.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

FlyCoast said:


> This is what we call, "being fucking retarded"....


Marginally better effort. Unfortunately for you, it just makes you look silly.

You see, you don't get to talk a bunch of shit and then turn around and call people keyboard warriors for talking shit.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> You truly are an idiot. Read the first paragraph of the original post moron.


You lost your writing privileges. 

Read this and get back to me. 
https://www.amazon.com/Websters-World-Student-Writing-Handbook/dp/0470435399


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> Marginally better effort. Unfortunately for you, it just makes you look silly.
> 
> You see, you don't get to talk a bunch of shit and then turn around and call people keyboard warriors for talking shit.


Was I talking shit or defending someone? Come on man, you can do better.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> You lost your writing privileges.
> 
> Read this and get back to me.
> https://www.amazon.com/Websters-World-Student-Writing-Handbook/dp/0470435399


Nope can't read either but thanks Dad


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Just trying to help little man.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Sure that tacoma will be on the road 20 year's from now when some of them pos domestic trucks are long gone.


Sarcasm man. Sarcasm. (I have one)


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

FlyCoast said:


> Just trying to help little man.


I only concern myself with making money not reading and writing.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> Sarcasm man. Sarcasm. (I have one)


My bad I am just being a dick today.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2017)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I only concern myself with making money not reading and writing.


Yeah, that seems pretty smart. Who needs books anyway...


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Its refreshing having so many working in tandem to fill the great bantz void left by he who shall not be named. I was hopeful all the fun might bring him back but I fear he is still trying to figure out whether he is on microskiff or Facebook. Sad.


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

This has got to be the funniest off topic cat fight ever. What I find interesting is that each side is cutting the other down on their syntax and percieved education level instead of their fishing abilities. Isn't this a fishing forum? You don't have to be able to split the atom to catch a fish, I've seen gradeschoolers do it.

The percieved value of something is in the minds of those who buy a product. If you don't like Chittum skiffs vote with your dollar and not your mouth. Let a guy give a damn review, whether it be positive or negative, and internalize the review then vote with the check book. Free market enterprise is what makes this country great. At the end of the day it seems petty to bring up price because it's all relative to your situation and quite frankly doesnt matter how much something cost.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> This has got to be the funniest off topic cat fight ever.


Then an Aggie (allegedly) shows up...and sucks all the fun out. Every. Single. Time.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)




----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

EdK13 said:


> Then an Aggie (allegedly) shows up...and sucks all the fun out. Every. Single. Time.


You are correct, I'm an Aggie and damn proud to be one. Sorry for sucking the fun out of this. I just don't like seeing this type stuff. I don't have ANY social media except this forum because of stuff like this. I like it here and don't want it to turn into something I have to delete because of all the BS.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I'm waiting for someone to break out the seal pasta.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> View attachment 16953


HA! Well well well. Tell you what, you keep it up with that hair and a pump jack might snag them there locks-Jus sayin.


----------



## EdK13 (Oct 3, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> You are correct, I'm an Aggie and damn proud to be one. Sorry for sucking the fun out of this. I just don't like seeing this type stuff. I don't have ANY social media except this forum because of stuff like this. I like it here and don't want it to turn into something I have to delete because of all the BS.


Its all good man, no need to say sorry. Its just what happens when Aggies show up -


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

AgAngler2370 said:


> Let a guy give a damn review, whether it be positive or negative, and internalize the review then vote with the check book.


You're operating under the assumption that the review is genuine and not the result of bad publicity.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Moderator? Moderator...Bueller, Bueller?

Please stick a fork in this thread!


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

god. when all else fails start calling names (little man etc) and using the F word.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I can sum this thread up with one gif.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

My reaction to this whole thread...


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> My reaction to this whole thread...


Love that movie..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Wait.... What was that movie?


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Ok boys and girls, that's enough!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Wait.... What was that movie?


Boondock Saints (great flick if you have not seen it yet)

"Why do you need that stupid rope?"
"Charlie Bronson always has a rope, and he always ends up using it!"


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

I've been missing stuff like this, one of the things i love about coming here is every once in a while a good debate comes on here that pisses a few people off.

@FlyCoast , i'm not sure why you came here if you didn't want to see people talking crap about things all the time. It's been pretty tame the past few months but sh*t gets stirred up quite a bit and you can't loose it every time and drop the f-bomb. Especially, if you're the new guy trying to insult the intelligence of some senior members who don't care if you think they are intelligent or not. 

Gotta love @Rene Delgado with the hilarious random motor question in there, I thought you had a Merc on that spyder. 

I was waiting for @Smackdaddy53 to get stirred up as well, you might be right @EdK13.


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2017)

mtoddsolomon said:


> I've been missing stuff like this, one of the things i love about coming here is every once in a while a good debate comes on here that pisses a few people off.
> 
> @FlyCoast , i'm not sure why you came here if you didn't want to see people talking crap about things all the time. It's been pretty tame the past few months but sh*t gets stirred up quite a bit and you can't loose it every time and drop the f-bomb. Especially, if you're the new guy trying to insult the intelligence of some senior members who don't care if you think they are intelligent or not.
> 
> ...


It's all in good fun mate. I just like to get a rise out of people.

Not new, I've been a member since 2012/13. I got locked out of my old account.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

FlyCoast said:


> It's all in good fun mate. I just like to get a rise out of people.
> 
> Not new, I've been a member since 2012/13. I got locked out of my old account.


Brazilnutt, is that you!?!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Haha the nut!


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

This thread is proving his original point, unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2017)

Megalops said:


> Brazilnutt, is that you!?!


Haha, the nut was in a different league.


----------



## Battfisher (Jan 18, 2016)

Godzuki86 said:


> View attachment 16955
> I can sum this thread up with one gif.


Best. Response. Ever.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I give this one an 8.5
Sorry...still not as good as Hal v. Flip!


----------



## DeepSouthFly (Sep 7, 2016)

I just sold my 04 marquesa to a guy that had a 12 degree chittum. He owns a 4 degree and a 12 degree. "He" said he liked how the marquesas rode better in chop so that's why he was buying mine. The guy that delivers chittum skiffs for Hal Chittum picked my boat up from me to take it to HB cause the buyer was getting some things done to it before final delivery. I asked him about all that social media bull and he said that once Hal found out he was doing that he put a stop to it. The driver said that that's not Hal's attitude toward the other companies and Hal isn't like that at all. I get business competition and all that but I thought the way the guy was calling other companies out the way he did was a little much. Looked horrible for Chittum IMO. Not sure if the same guy is still running the account but I have noticed less bashing or none at all. We talked a while and I asked why so expensive? I mean they are high, and so is a brand new HB too. He claimed it's the most uniquely built skiff there is out there. Not sure how cause he couldn't really give me any details. He wasn't too savvy on how boats are built and honestly I'm not either. I think they are nice but I just can't justify spending that much on any boat company brand new. That's why I stay in the used market.


----------



## Dawhoo (Oct 27, 2015)

We got us some real live "Kevlar cowboys"


----------



## Barbs_deep (Jul 4, 2010)

jtrev3 said:


> Agreed. I don't know of another 12 degree that will pole in the same water as a Waterman.


So you're saying this 12 degree hull will pole sub 6" like a Waterman ? Not doubting you, sincerely asking as I'm looking to maybe move up from a waterman.

Also, what differences did you notice in the 2 vs 12 degree to make you chose the 12 degree hull ? 

Thanks


----------



## Str8-Six (Jul 6, 2015)

I can’t believe I missed this thread as wasting my time on other threads haha.

Just because someone owns a Chittum doesn’t mean there rich.. maybe they like to make stupid decisions with there money. Just like if someone owns a Gheenoe doesn’t guarantee that there poor. Did you know most millionaires own a Toyota more than any other car brand?

The whole rich/poor argument is stupid. Warren Buffet still uses a flip phone and drives a 31k Caddy.

No way is a 12 degree going to pole in 6”. Look at the picture. Looks like the top of the tabs would be out of the water at 6”.


----------



## Sabalon (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a Chittum. They’re good boats and do several things very well, but there is no boat that can do all the things we do while chasing flats species perfectly. Every boat is a compromise.

I’ve had more fun on a $10,000 panga than any of the rest of the boats I’ve owned or been on combined. That’s the point of the whole thing...all the rest of it is just noise.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

why I do used boats. Find something with good DNA, rewire, new power, wet sand and buff.

Go fishin.


----------



## Stevie (Jun 27, 2017)

My 2 degree Chittum tunnel will ship to POC late next week. The build process is on time as expected; 3 months after confirming final specs to Hal. 

I generally prefer to buy used. Will provide a review later this fall.


----------



## Chris R (Dec 13, 2017)

This is more interesting than the real housewives of NJ (but at least I am not in NJ)


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

Chris R said:


> This is more interesting than the real housewives of NJ (but at least I am not in NJ)


Boating version of Saturday night live!


----------

